# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I Dreamed I viciously murdered someone . . . with no mercy.

## Ruhe1986

:Sad: 
This Dream scared the *crap* out of me. 
It Kind of started as if I walked into an argument I was having with someone, that I didn't know I was having.  ::?: 

Last night I had a dream that I walked up these flights of stairs into a dusty old *attic* and a *woman* that I knew only in my dream had my broken *IPod* in one hand and a *shovel* in another. She looked at me with a *nasty* look in her eye and told me:

This is what *you* get for *breaking* my things. Do you have any idea what those meant to me?

I had no idea what she was talking about.

I then pick up a second shovel off of the floor and we start circling each other. This whole time she is calling me all kinds of hurtful mean names. I had no idea who she was, but I was going to *kill* her, and I knew it.  ::shock::  
So I started hitting her with my shovel. I missed the first two times because she was blocking me with her shovel, but after a while I over-strengthened her because I'm a big-guy, and I started *beating* the *crap* out of her.

She was screaming and crying for mercy, but I didn't stop. I Broke the *shovel* in half and stabbed the sharp end through her right *arm.* I mean you should have seen the look in her eye. She looked like a child that was scared to *death*.  ::shock::  :Sad: 

That's when she screamed in *horror* to me:

Please stop. I'll buy you a new Ipod, I will do anything . . . anything . . . 

That's when I screamed at her nastily:

 I've already started, so now I have to finish and hide your *body*.  ::shock::  :Sad:  

I continued to beat her till her screams of mercy stopped. (which seemed like a LOOONG time) :Sad:  and then I stood up and started to *hide* the body.



When I woke up this morning, I was really *disgusted* and *disturbed*. I started to wonder how anyone could kill another person, because I couldn't imagine being the one that is murdered. It would be a truly *horrific* experience because of how long it takes to beat someone to death.   ::embarrassed::  

I had no Idea who this woman was, but somehow she knew me. I am starting to wonder if this could mean I'm a hidden psychopath or something. :Sad:  I mean in the dream I was beating her like I didn't care. It was almost like I wasn't in control of my own body. 
_Murdering someone over an Ipod?_
Should I check myself into a loony bin? Or just move on with my life lol.  ::roll:: 
What does this horrid dream mean? 

Help would be greatly appreciated. ::bowdown::  ::D:

----------


## razathustra

You just killed of some unwanted vindictive/revengeful part of yourself. Unfortunately you responded with violence to voilence. You could also have forgiven her or showed her love but you decided/where provoked to behave the same as her (revengeful).

"the only way to stop fighting is to make the other stop attacking"

----------


## Ruhe1986

I wasn't lucid in this dream, so I couldn't really "choose" per say to forgive her or something. 

So does this mean that I am still have this "Vengeful nature" inside of me. 
Because I do, but I *never* hit women, so  I don't understand why it was a woman.

----------


## razathustra

Well you never DID hit a woman! you dreamed about it, thats different. 

And the dream made you think about if your have violence in you or a vengeful nature. This is exactly the reason of the dream.. so you think about yourself and due to this change your conscious self and due to this you also change your unconscious self. Its like a loop of conscious action -> unconscious reaction -> conscious action...etc. 
this can teach you about yourself without making the mistakes in real life.

And at one point your conscious self will get very close to being your unconscious self. At that point all your dreams are lucid without any tricks for you will be the same you unconsciously.  

Dreams are your best guide and advisor for your unconscious knows you better than yourself.

----------


## Dash

The subconscious is cryptic. Killing someone in your dream doesn't mean you're a psycho killer.

You felt bad about it too, so I wouldn't worry about it.  :wink2:

----------


## slayer

I believe that if you see someone dieing, dead, killed someone, or you have died yourself, then that is your mind's way of saying you need to, or are, releaving stress.

I would say that it's nothing to worry about.

----------


## Ruhe1986

All of these make sense. I do kind of feel like I am learning life lessons through my dreams.

----------


## unclesirbob

Well the dream uses a symbol - you ruthlessly murder to capture real life in some way. Think of the dream linking to you behaving in a totally rithless fashion. What way in real life is this relevant right now? 

Did you act in a totally ruthless way yesterday? 

Have you been accused of being totally ruthless? 

have you been feeling cold and bitter recently? Have you wished to act in a ruthless fashion?

You see a dream may link in any way to real life in that fashion. Think about what happened yesterday ? Think about the events and feelings in your mind and then about what I have just written. What comes into your midn. It maybe that the dream is about that very subject . dreams do link to ordinary day to day things - particularly about the previous day

------------------------
Many dreams seem magical and totally divorced from reality. Yet remember that dreams are about your mind. They symbolise how you see the real life challenges in your life. Dreams contain bizarre images such as mad dogs,vampires and dragons. Yet in reality we see our own struggles in rich and fantastical ways. So when you pick up a sword try to see that as an expression of your own assertiveness. Then compare that to the real life struggles in life where you have shown that self same wish to take on the demons and dragons in your own life. See how the dream represents your own fantasies and paranoia's. What thoughts were keeping you awake before the dream? What challenges were you thinking about concerning the day to come? Just try to interpret a dream in simple terms. A huge long dream may simple be reduced to one simple quote such as "In the dream I saw a monster and fought with it". Then compare this to real life. Simply ask what the monster is and how does the battle represent your own thoughts and motivations. 
These pages are especially helpful in showing you how to interpret dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php Interpreting dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php Triggers for dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php Dream dictionary

----------


## RockNRoller123

Dude, I had a dream I murdered someone before, too, not viciously though. It was fucking crazy because the person I murdered was some kid probably 4 years younger than me and he was fighting back like *CRAZY*. In the end I got freaked out by his eyes and just stabbed him a bunch. It scared me *SHITLESS* because my dreams are usually never like that.

----------


## Jets10

I dreamed twice of murdering someone without remorse. Once when I was a young kid maybe 8 or so. An attacker was chasing me with a knife in the neighborhood I had been growing up in then later moved. I struggled the knife away from the unknown man and visicouly murdered him on the street in front of my home I remember saying "slicin and dicing" I did not care. I then went to an open field where my bed was and hid the body underneath then walked home and went to bed. The next was more recent like a few months ago I am not 24. Again it was a random person who I did not know. I took a knife and cut their head off. Then, I stuffed it in a book bag and was walking out of the house when my mother said where are you going? I said out I'll be back I took the head and body somewhere I don't remember now and sidposed of it maybe in a lake then took my bag and went home, sat on the couch and watched a movie with my mom. I don't understand how I can be so truly unremorseful in the dreams I literally do not care I have just murdered someone and then just hide the bodies. What is this about and always with knives and always viscous?

----------


## etereo

All I got to suggest is let out that anger in real life. Take a ton of glass bottles in smash them out in the woods with a ton of anger and if you have a lot of anger then bring a lot of glass anything. It sounds like you bottle things inside and look at your avatar it is not that friendly. Just learn to let out the agression! ^_^

----------


## Vickster

I had a strange dream like this too. I can't remember most of it. but of what i can remember, i hope you guys can help me with. 

it wasn't a lucid dream, just a regular dream i guess and i was watching a medical program beforehand about a guy who was on life support after falling off something(he made a full recovery)

so in this dream, i was in a fairly public place ( i think) and EITHER: someone was getting on my nerves, being annoying and talking constantly, and i slit their throat in cold blood without a seconds thought. it almost felt really self righteous, like it was justifiable. the police came for me and i evaded them for a bit. and then gave myself up willingly. almost like i was proud of what i did and even though i knew i would be put to death (in this dream apparently capital punishment still exists:S) i was ready for it. 

OR 

again, i was in a fairly public place, and someone I knew was on life support but somehow still semi conscious. like they could see me and hear me, but couldn't talk or move. and i turned off the machine and watched as they quietly died. again, it felt pretty self righteous, but more like the person wanted to die and i was helping them. again, i then evaded the police for a while but then gave myself up, feeling proud as in the other version of the dream. i was then put to death too. 

the weirdest thing is, I would totally never think of killing someone whether they wanted me to or not. its soooo unlike me. but what scared me the most was how i felt guilty, but not very guilty at all compared to how proud and self righteous i felt in both cases. almost like they needed to die.... it was also really strange how i seemed to have an emotional connection with both of the people i killed. i loved them.... even the first guy who i pretty much mercilessly killed :S

personally i think i dreamt both of these one after the other, in the same night, as i am prone to many dreams due to depression. i usually pay no attention to my dreams as i get lots and lots of weirder dreams. like honest, you need a interpreter to figure out most of my dreams haha.

any help would be appreciated!  :smiley:

----------

